

An implementation of the no-click mouse thought experiment - circuitlego
https://github.com/circuitlego/flick

======
mannycomments
This is a great idea. Mouse-click force requirements differ between machines,
and this provides an expandable solution, helpful especially for people with
arthritis, for example. I think that figuring out the gestures would not be a
problem at all. Really simple proof to a very important concept.

------
singewood
Re: use for people with disabilities and the proof of concept nature of it, I
like the idea of a gesture-based on-screen keyboard (would probably be hard to
implement, but worth considering). It might be difficult or less convenient to
use, but accessibility is always worth expanding.

Also, maybe good for people with arthritis? To reduce amount of time spent
stressing joints?

------
Jeremy1026
It looks so confusing. Is this intended for people with disabilities (no
fingers?) or just a proof of concept demo?

~~~
circuitlego
It's an extension of a proof of concept discussed in a UX class. That in turn
was inspired by the work of UI/UX researchers (don't have a link handy, sorry)
intending to use it for people with disabilities, yes.

------
circuitlego
Here's a demo video:

[https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LWpx5TRWjg](https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0LWpx5TRWjg)

Note: I've decided to change what graphical feedback corresponds to which
operations since then.

